# Fall!



## mhambi (Sep 24, 2012)

From cutting wood on Saturday.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## jharkin (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow that landscape is so beautiful it almost doesn't look real!

nice!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!  That is a stunning contrast between the earth, the trees, and the sky!  I love this time of year!  Great pic!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW Not much color change here yet,though about 5 blocks NE of me there's an older medium sized Hard Maple in front yard of old apartment building that's almost 50/50 deep red/green.Because of the stress from record heat & drought earlier in summer lots are turning early and/or dropping.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful pic! I love autumn! Not much changing here yet, but it is quite cool at night. Hopefully the leaves are gone before the snows arrive. Last year was a disaster. 

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet chickens.....you live in the US and the change has progressed that far already? We have barely any change so far and I am quite further north...what altitude are you located at?

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2012)

I have my official fall avatar on for the next few days in honor of the season.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 24, 2012)

begreen said:


> I have my official fall avatar on for the next few days in honor of the season.


 I like it, BG!  I thought my eyes were deceiving me when I first noticed the change in your avatar.....


----------



## mhambi (Sep 24, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> Sweet chickens.....you live in the US and the change has progressed that far already? We have barely any change so far and I am quite further north...what altitude are you located at?
> 
> Andrew


 
I live at 6200'.  The picture was taken at 7600'.  Color came early this year, and in many places it was pretty dull because of the drought.  This place (Lake Fork - 39°51'20.02"N 111°25'17.02"W For you google earth fans) has been pretty good though!


----------



## nate379 (Sep 25, 2012)

All the trees here are changed, many don't have leaves anymore.  I cut my lawn today for probably the last time.  Will have snow on the ground in under a month anyhow.



Swedishchef said:


> Sweet chickens.....you live in the US and the change has progressed that far already? We have barely any change so far and I am quite further north...what altitude are you located at?
> 
> Andrew


----------



## SlyFerret (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome!  I'm going to steal it and put it as the wallpaper on the PC that I have connected to the HDTV in my home office that I use for web streaming and shared presentations.

Should look great on that big hi Res screen!

-SF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful . . . actually stunning fall foliage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful shot...What kind of camera/lens are you using??  Did you adjust the color/contrast/brightness etc. afterward??

That should be a post card, nice work!


----------



## mhambi (Sep 25, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Beautiful shot...What kind of camera/lens are you using?? Did you adjust the color/contrast/brightness etc. afterward??
> 
> That should be a post card, nice work!


 

Nikon D40 (vivid) 18-55 lens.  2 shots for the foilage, 1 for the sky, to get better exposure of the blue color.  Stitched together, brightness/contrast/vibrance adjusted.  It looks a little oversaturated on my work monitor, but better on my laptop.  If I was going to print it I'd probably dial it back a hair.  Still, the colors are really that bright right now.


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing it with us .
Wish it was like that over here, we have had grey skies and non stop rain for 3 days.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 25, 2012)

That, sir, is one of the very best fall pictures I've seen in a long, long time. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 26, 2012)

mhambi said:


> Nikon D40 (vivid) 18-55 lens. 2 shots for the foilage, 1 for the sky, to get better exposure of the blue color. Stitched together, brightness/contrast/vibrance adjusted. It looks a little oversaturated on my work monitor, but better on my laptop. If I was going to print it I'd probably dial it back a hair. Still, the colors are really that bright right now.


 
Thanks for the info, That is a nice camera!  I just got a D3100 but I really don't know much about taking good pictures!


----------



## mhambi (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok... not as good of lighting, but I've been meaning to take a pic of this barn for a long time.  Storm was moving in tonight.  (5 picture panorama)


----------



## Senatormofo (Sep 26, 2012)

One word for your photo's, WOW! Please post more!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2012)

Another great pic . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

So much for the theory there is no color in the west....


----------



## DianeB (Oct 1, 2012)

mhambi said:


> Ok... not as good of lighting, but I've been meaning to take a pic of this barn for a long time. Storm was moving in tonight. (5 picture panorama)


 
beautiful. does the bridge cross a stream? mountain top looks like it is just waiting for its snow cap thanks for sharing


----------



## certified106 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, that is breathtaking!


----------



## mhambi (Oct 2, 2012)

DianeB said:


> beautiful. does the bridge cross a stream? mountain top looks like it is just waiting for its snow cap thanks for sharing


 

It does.  The Spanish Fork River right after Diamond Fork comes in.  Not really photogenic at right there, so I didn't include it... but the trout fishing (browns) is great.  


Here's another from 2 years ago w/ a dusting of snow... up by Redfords place in Sundance, UT








Thanks all for the kind words!  I'm still learning this photograhpy thing, but I'm having fun doing it!


----------



## seige101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are very nice. Do you have high resolution versions available?


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 4, 2012)

Great fricken shots, beautiful country out there. very jelouse! heading up to the white mountains for some camping tommarow, hope to get some pictures half as nice, folliage is right about at peak out here.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG I live in the wrong state.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jealous.

When are you throwing a Hearth-In


----------



## mhambi (Oct 4, 2012)

jharkin said:


> OMG I live in the wrong state.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jealous.
> 
> When are you throwing a Hearth-In


 
You're always welcome at my house.



.....cue creepy Shel Silverstein song...




Seriously though... any Hearth.com members passing through are welcome for a visit/meal/whatever!


----------



## firebroad (Oct 5, 2012)

WHOA  Like SlyFerret, I think I just found my new wallpaper!  With your permission, of course...


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow , that almost kinda looks like a puzzle picture. amazing  !


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the former rail car bridge. Wonderful scenery there.


----------



## mhambi (Oct 11, 2012)

Sigh... it's almost all done here.  Nothing but white and grey ahead.


----------

